# Could not get unit key until we got the parking pass



## ronandjoan (Oct 27, 2015)

My husband checked into Kona Hawaiian Resort, by himself, (I was with my brother who lives here and he had borrowed my brother's car to get to resort.  So he did not need a parking pass.)... However they would not give him the key card without him having to go to the parking pass desk, then back to check in desk. 
Is this a "new" thing now in the Hawaiian resorts?  Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow!!!. You are on vacation and this is how the host treat their guests.  Customer service rating would be zero (0).


----------



## donnaval (Oct 27, 2015)

My worst "parking pass" fiasco was at Kona a few years ago.  It soured me on the whole resort.  I guess they haven't changed.


----------



## NHTraveler (Oct 27, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> My husband checked into Kona Hawaiian Resort, by himself, (I was with my brother who lives here and he had borrowed my brother's car to get to resort.  So he did not need a parking pass.)... However they would not give him the key card without him having to go to the parking pass desk, then back to check in desk.
> Is this a "new" thing now in the Hawaiian resorts?  Anyone else have this happen?



Stayed at Royal Sea Cliff in 2013.  They just gave it to us.  Hope the Kona Hawaiian isn't the start of something new.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 27, 2015)

That game is played at a number of resorts. I just either refuse to go to another desk and ask the front desk person to get it for me. Or- I tell them I'll get it another time. Or- I make a big scene with my loud mouth which forces the front desk or manager to get it for me.

At my home resort they know better. They have a note in our records (per my email) not to pull this when I check in.


----------



## NHTraveler (Oct 27, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> That game is played at a number of resorts. I just either refuse to go to another desk and ask the front desk person to get it for me. Or- I tell them I'll get it another time. Or- I make a big scene with my loud mouth which forces the front desk or manager to get it for me.
> 
> At my home resort they know better. They have a note in our records (per my email) not to pull this when I check in.



Things won't go well for anyone who tries that crap on me.  I'm on vacation and will not be held hostage.


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Oct 27, 2015)

We couldn't get our key in Kona in February without going to the "other" desk.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 27, 2015)

What if you flew in and took a cab from the airport?


----------



## Sandy (Oct 27, 2015)

Good point about flying in and taking a cab. Just tell them you do not have a car on this trip. I like this idea.
How many resorts actually check for the parking pass on premises? If this is one that does, then you can tell them you flew in, but your sister is coming with the car later.  Get the key, go to your room, and get the parking pass later from the front desk.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 27, 2015)

It's been a few years since we stayed at the Wyndham Kona.  We did have to go to the "desk" to get our parking pass, but we were given the key up front.  This must be new.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 27, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Good point about flying in and taking a cab. Just tell them you do not have a car on this trip. I like this idea.
> How many resorts actually check for the parking pass on premises? If this is one that does, then you can tell them you flew in, but your sister is coming with the car later.  Get the key, go to your room, and get the parking pass later from the front desk.



Most of the time, we forget to tip the pass down and nothing has ever happened.  Some resorts have a gatehouse with a guard.  The pass makes entry easier but I don't know that it is really necessary.  After all, I'm a guest.  I have a right to be there that shouldn't be forfeited because I don't have a piece of card stock hanging from my rear view mirror.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 28, 2015)

Recently at the Wyndham in New York City they 'referred' me to the desk across from front desk to obtain my key.


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Oct 28, 2015)

That is where the pre-sales weasels stand to give you your welcome packet and arrange for you to go to the Owners Breakfast. Upon being greeted,  I said as loudly as I could that it isn't an Owner's Breakfast, it is a sales opportunity and we aren't interested.  He tried arguing with me but then decided to have us move on before we interfered with the victims following us.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't know why TUGgers make such a big deal out of needing to go to the concierge to get a parking pass (and card key).  You just have to say no to an offer of owners' update (free breakfast etc.) and collect your parking pass (and card key in this case).


----------



## 55plus (Oct 28, 2015)

mnmrsjjp said:


> We couldn't get our key in Kona in February without going to the "other" desk.



I look at like this: You paid for the stay with your points, they swiped your credit card, you signed in and initial, so you are checked in and your vacation with Wyndham Vacation Resorts started at that moment. By making you go to another desk whether or not you need a parking pass is theft of your vacation time. That's is how I look at it and if it were me that is exactly what I'd say to them at the front desk.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 28, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> I look at like this: You paid for the stay with your points, they swiped your credit card, you signed in and initial, so you are checked in and your vacation with Wyndham Vacation Resorts started at that moment. By making you go to another desk whether or not you need a parking pass is theft of your vacation time. That's is how I look at it and if it were me that is exactly what I'd say to them at the front desk.




I love this statement and I'm using this if I'm ever asked to go somewhere else upon check in


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2015)

sptung said:


> I don't know why TUGgers make such a big deal out of needing to go to the concierge to get a parking pass (and card key).  You just have to say no to an offer of owners' update (free breakfast etc.) and collect your parking pass (and card key in this case).



Here's why.  

Check-in people are pleasant with rare exceptions.  The ubiquitous parking pass ladies are pleasant until you say no but they won't take no for an answer so you end up yelling at them and then they ask if you've had a bad day.  You walk out with a bad feeling.  It is a lousy way to start a vacation, that's all.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 28, 2015)

chapjim said:


> Here's why.
> 
> Check-in people are pleasant with rare exceptions.  The ubiquitous parking pass ladies are pleasant until you say no but they won't take no for an answer so you end up yelling at them and then they ask if you've had a bad day.  You walk out with a bad feeling.  It is a lousy way to start a vacation, that's all.


Check in at midnight like I do getting to smuggs. There is barely anyone there to bother you at that time.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 28, 2015)

chapjim said:


> Here's why.
> 
> Check-in people are pleasant with rare exceptions.  The ubiquitous parking pass ladies are pleasant until you say no but they won't take no for an answer so you end up yelling at them and then they ask if you've had a bad day.  You walk out with a bad feeling.  It is a lousy way to start a vacation, that's all.



I guess I have been fortunate, I must have said no to the parking pass ladies/gentlemen about 20-30 times and I have never had a need to yell at them.  I said no thank you and no thank you, and then I received my parking pass.  The issue only arose occasionally when I hesitated and said yes to an owners' update and then regretted spending my time there.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 29, 2015)

You could always agree to go to the presentation and then not show up.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 29, 2015)

sptung said:


> I don't know why TUGgers make such a big deal out of needing to go to the concierge to get a parking pass (and card key).  You just have to say no to an offer of owners' update (free breakfast etc.) and collect your parking pass (and card key in this case).



*Say "NO" to the first shift is NOT saying "NO" to the next shift ... like the ones that start work at 8AM the next morning. 
Wyndham calls it the "penetration rate" ... which is the successful percentage of guests who attended the "owner's update" ... a.k.a ... Sales attack*.



morrisjim said:


> I look at like this: You paid for the stay with your points, they swiped your credit card, you signed in and initial, so you are checked in and your vacation with Wyndham Vacation Resorts started at that moment. By making you go to another desk whether or not you need a parking pass is theft of your vacation time. That's is how I look at it and if it were me that is exactly what I'd say to them at the front desk.



*Exactly ... I am a guest - a paying guest. Where in my contract does it say "Attendance required to STAY" for my presence on property*.



chapjim said:


> Here's why.
> 
> Check-in people are pleasant with rare exceptions.  The ubiquitous parking pass ladies are pleasant until you say no but they won't take no for an answer so you end up yelling at them and then they ask if you've had a bad day.  You walk out with a bad feeling.  It is a lousy way to start a vacation, that's all.



*Never ending calls to the unit. Guess it doesn't count if you answer and hang up on them .. but then you get the TRASH slid under the door or hung on the door handle. I am surprised that they aren't putting mints on my pillow with request to "Schedule your owner update to learn about exciting new changes to your ownership!".*



SMHarman said:


> Check in at midnight like I do getting to smuggs. There is barely anyone there to bother you at that time.



*You will be the very first phone call they make to your unit at 8AM! FRESH MEAT!*



mpumilia said:


> You could always agree to go to the presentation and then not show up.



*And that is why they NOW want a refundable at meeting payment of $20 ... should be call "a tip to be left alone for you entire vacation stay".*


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm heading for the lifts. They need better cell reception on the mountain.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2015)

We were at the Marriott's Manor Club in Williamsburg,  VA for two (2) weeks in September.  We were given our parking pass at check in and not one time in two (2) weeks, were we ever pressured to attend a sales presentation. Thank you, Marriott's again for letting us enjoy our vacation stay in Colonial Williamsburg,  VA.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 29, 2015)

So is there a list somewhere that says which resorts are the worst at doing this type of harassment...


----------



## linpat (Oct 29, 2015)

When we stay at Williamsburg Governors Green, we get the key, then go across the lobby to the parking pass desk to get our hangtag. There is no problem with the tag but the guy always tells us how GG is in some sort of special program run by a special group within Wyndham and of course we need to attend a breakfast to find out the detail. NO - I want my pass!

My favorite though was the guy at Kingsgate who commented that Wyndham did not have my cell number and waited very expectantly for me to tell him the number. Instead I fixed him with a straight look and said "No, you don't, do you?" I was polite but he got the point (and no cell number).


----------



## weems637 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm the nice guy.  I say ok, put me down for the morning of my last day.  Do you have anything before 6?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 29, 2015)

If checkin days are Fri, Sat and/or Sun ... they only do the owners' update Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues, Wed MORNINGS with a few follow ups on the last morning (supervisors & agents who got sales). If there is a normal checkin day of Sunday ... Thursday becomes the follow up day.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2015)

What a pitiful ploy to get attendance at an "owner's update," which is just another timeshare sales pitch.


----------



## silentg (Oct 29, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> You could always agree to go to the presentation and then not show up.


They try this, ask for $20 good faith deposit, so you will show up. DH said it is a $20 rip off but we canceled and they said next time we don't have to pay. There is no next time sir!
My sweet Mother, told them at A timeshare, I am in my 80s why would I want another timeshare, how much longer do you think I will live?  Never bothered her again.
I just tell them I am enjoying all the perks of my timeshare now, I'm on vacation, give me my pass please? Thank you! We usually get caught up in presentation stuff if we both check in DH waits in the car!
Silentg


----------



## bnoble (Oct 29, 2015)

My approach at the body-snatcher desk (when I am stuck visiting it) is something like this when we get to the "schedule a time for an update" part:

"Well, that was a great pitch---I bet your conversion rate is near the top of the office. Have you been doing lead generation long? Thinking about getting onto the sales floor itself?  I think you'd be good at it. Well, since I know you're paid based on hitting your targets, I'll let you move on to someone who might say yes and quit wasting your time with me.  Good luck!"


----------



## flybefree (Oct 31, 2015)

When we did a Christmas week stay at Powhatan Plantation in Williamsburg several years ago (I do not recommend this place for many reasons!), we had to get our parking pass from the other desk. We'd gotten there a full day after we'd planned to because of an epic storm. It was after 10 pm on Christmas Eve, and my husband and three young kids were in the car. 

They began pestering me about attending a presentation/breakfast and I immediately said no. They didn't let up, I strongly said no, that I had three young kids in the car, and they continued. Then my husband finally came in to see what the hold-up was. I finally got the parking pass and we went to our room. It was a pain! (We ended up checking out the next day anyway because the room was just not what we expected and was not where we wanted to spend the holiday.) This was before we bought our own timeshare and were using my brother-in-law's. We asked him to complain to RCI about it. It was ridiculous.

At Flamingo Beach Resort in St. Martin, they had their activities booking desk and TS presentation desk together, so if you went there to get help with island activities, they'd pester you to attend the breakfast. We told the woman we'd never buy from a resort, only on the resale market (our second TS closing/transfer is almost complete!). She said no problem, you can still get breakfast and activity discounts. We initially agreed and then it rained for 1.5 days. When the weather cleared, we wanted to get out and hit the beaches, not deal with a TS presentation of any kind, and we canceled. She called us 2-3 times a day, even on our anniversary. We told her we'd changed our minds, we were going out for our anniversary, and we got the cold shoulder for a few days after that. We had to pass by her desk if leaving the resort through the lobby! 

At my most recent stay at the Alpen Club in Bavaria, the manager was there when we checked in on a Saturday afternoon and invited me and my friend to breakfast Monday morning. We said we'd think about it, and they put us down for 9:30. We waited until the next day to tell them we wouldn't be available, and they left us alone. They gave us great service the entire visit, even scheduling a doctor appointment with an English-speaking doc for me when I got sick.

I think it varies greatly by brand and location. In Orlando (twice), the Bahamas and St. Croix, there was no mention of a presentation. Williamsburg, both times, there was. It's just something we have to deal with and firmly decline, requesting a manager or complaining to corporate or doing reviews that warn others to say no immediately. Goes with the territory, but it really is annoying about the parking pass! It's outrageous with the room key!

We're going to a Wyndham in Hawaii in April and won't have a car when we check in, so I hope they don't pull that stunt on us.


----------



## Suerob48 (Oct 31, 2015)

*No you don't, do you?*

I like this response, very strong and direct and says a lot more than those five words, but in a diplomatic low stress manner. Well done.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, I almost always attend the owner's breakfast and/or sales presentation (they are sometimes not one in the same) when we stay at a timeshare and are offered something to attend.  Frequently I actually learn something, and frequently the sales rep learns something from me too.  Have I ever had a bad experience and left angry?  Yes, but not often, and I have been compensated for my time.


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 1, 2015)

*Wydham PCB*

This happened to us this past April. After driving 11 hours we just wanted to get in our room and sleep.  It was our first time at a Wyndham, so we didn't know any better. Went to the first desk to check in and then to the other desk to get parking pass. We had to give a deposit (I think $20.00) and was told we would get it back after we attended the meeting with the other offers.  

On a different note.  We had a friend come in for a few days.  We were not at the resort at the time.  She went to the front desk told them she was visiting us and needed parking pass and gate code and rooms keys.  They gave them to her without any hassle at all.


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 1, 2015)

Happytravels said:


> This happened to us this past April. After driving 11 hours we just wanted to get in our room and sleep.  It was our first time at a Wyndham, so we didn't know any better. Went to the first desk to check in and then to the other desk to get parking pass. We had to give a deposit (I think $20.00) and was told we would get it back after we attended the meeting with the other offers.
> 
> On a different note.  We had a friend come in for a few days.  We were not at the resort at the time.  She went to the front desk told them she was visiting us and needed parking pass and gate code and rooms keys.  They gave them to her without any hassle at all.



Ummmm, were your friends on the reservation?  I would typically want someone who wanted a key to my room go through some degree of hassle.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 1, 2015)

When we checked in today, we told them how tuggers feel about that, no reaction.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 1, 2015)

sptung said:


> I guess I have been fortunate, I must have said no to the parking pass ladies/gentlemen about 20-30 times and I have never had a need to yell at them.  I said no thank you and no thank you, and then I received my parking pass.  The issue only arose occasionally when I hesitated and said yes to an owners' update and then regretted spending my time there.



Same here. 

That said, sometimes I pull out an excuse. My current two excuses are: "I'm married and I think my husband and I have to attend together. Well, he's not on this trip." or "He won't do it. I have asked him many times before but he refuses." or for many resorts I ask, "Do you offer free childcare? Because I'd need childcare in order to attend."

I've never attended a timeshare presentation. Not a single one.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 1, 2015)

The only timeshare presentation I ever attended was the one at our home resort and we bought but rescinded the next day for various reasons. This was way before Wyndham was involved. It was a no -pressure presentation. Very pleasant. Really nice real estate salesperson.

Years later, we purchased based on a brochure of the new community they were building there and we just contacted the original salesperson we had and told her we wanted in. Did everything through the mail and took a run up to see the construction. End of story.


----------



## marciaheitz (Nov 3, 2015)

*parking pass*

This is not a practice at only Wyndham....I've had this happen numerous times at many of the chain resorts.  It's their way of trying to set you up with a "tour" or "owner update" with a list of incentives/perks.  I just get the parking pass and say "no thank you" and go onto my room.  I've had it happen at Spinnaker resorts, Wyndham resorts, Marriott resorts, etc.  Only at Disney resorts do I never have this happen.


----------



## rubbub (Nov 4, 2015)

Got back from a stay in Williamsburg recently.  I was recently added to my parent's deed and it was my first time using Wyndham with my name listed as owner and not a guest.  When I went over to the 'concierge' desk to get the parking pass I braced myself for update/breakfast pitch or whatever they wanted to call it.  However, I was surprised when the lady just gave me the pass and welcome packet (consisting of brochures) without asking.  I hesitated and almost asked why I wasn't being invited but thought the better of it and just left.  When I got to the room I unplugged the phones as usual, but when plugging them in at the end of the stay there were no messages left.  Also no knocks at the door, at least not while I was in the room.

While I'm not complaining, I do wonder how I got taken off the list and whether it was related to something my parents did or did not do.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 5, 2015)

rubbub said:


> Got back from a stay in Williamsburg recently.  I was recently added to my parent's deed and it was my first time using Wyndham with my name listed as owner and not a guest.  When I went over to the 'concierge' desk to get the parking pass I braced myself for update/breakfast pitch or whatever they wanted to call it.  However, I was surprised when the lady just gave me the pass and welcome packet (consisting of brochures) without asking.  I hesitated and almost asked why I wasn't being invited but thought the better of it and just left.  When I got to the room I unplugged the phones as usual, but when plugging them in at the end of the stay there were no messages left.  Also no knocks at the door, at least not while I was in the room.
> 
> While I'm not complaining, I do wonder how I got taken off the list and whether it was related to something my parents did or did not do.



Most likely they had already filled all the available slots. Count your blessings. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kozman (Nov 5, 2015)

I checked into Smoky Mountain for two days recently and really got the hard press from the parking pass person.  When asked to attend the breakfast I replied that I do not do any updates, breakfasts, etc. She insisted I give her a reason why.  I told her I didn't need to give her a reason. She got really condescending and aggressive.  Ex. You mean you can't give me one complete sentence as to why you feel this way. Then she said sorry you are having such a bad day. LOL! Told her is was perfectly fine until I met her! I have yet to get my follow up review. But when it comes they will get a big fat 1 on check-in.


----------



## spackler (Nov 5, 2015)

Kozman said:


> I have yet to get my follow up review. But when it comes they will get a big fat 1 on check-in.



On review sites like Yelp & TripAdvisor the sales weasels are the #1 reason people give negative reviews.


----------



## donnaval (Nov 5, 2015)

Kozman - that sounds like the PP woman who harassed us when we visted at Smoky Mtns.  My two worst parking pass experiences were that woman, and Kona.  I'm a very quiet, easy-going person and I guess those weasels can spot me because I always get a difficult time at the PP desk.  A polite "no" has never sufficed for me.

I'll be curious what happens now, since we've used Ovation to deed back a lot of our points.  I wonder if our accounts will be noted in some way.  If not, I will look forward to seeing the expression on the PP person's face when I say "why would I want to attend a sales meeting when I GAVE BACK half my points to Wyndham?????"

Edited to add:  I gave her a nasty review on our comment card but it apparently didn't do any good.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow, here at the lodge the front desk bent over backwards for us.  We did a 60 day rebook, and lost the room we wanted.  They searched for about five minutes, and they found us a better room, which met our criteria.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 5, 2015)

donnaval said:


> I will look forward to seeing the expression on the PP person's face when I say "why would I want to attend a sales meeting when I GAVE BACK half my points to Wyndham?????"
> 
> Edited to add:  I gave her a nasty review on our comment card but it apparently didn't do any good.



It won't do any good, because don't you know?   it is NOT a sales presentation. 

In fact, here at Kona, it's not even an Owners Update or a Tour.  It's a "SCHOOL".  DH fell for it, hook , line, and sinker... Sally at Kona Hawaiian assured him it was a group -only presentation for 45 minutes, a "SCHOOL," no - one - on one, and you had to ask to buy, they would not ask you!!!

I refused to go but it was either go of get a divorce, so I called her to double check, Yep !  45 -minute Group Time only, no one -on -one .  

Do I need to tell you what really happened?  

Surely you already know. 

So, it doesn't matter what you say or what they say, it's a sales presentation and you NEED to go, no matter what!!!!!  Oh no, Because it is a School ... And you Need to LEARN!


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 5, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Oh no, Because it is a School ... And you Need to LEARN!




But, I have learned (not to go)........


----------



## chapjim (Nov 6, 2015)

Kozman said:


> I checked into Smoky Mountain for two days recently and really got the hard press from the parking pass person.  When asked to attend the breakfast I replied that I do not do any updates, breakfasts, etc. She insisted I give her a reason why.  I told her I didn't need to give her a reason. She got really condescending and aggressive.  Ex. You mean you can't give me one complete sentence as to why you feel this way. Then she said sorry you are having such a bad day. LOL! Told her is was perfectly fine until I met her! I have yet to get my follow up review. But when it comes they will get a big fat 1 on check-in.



Had the exact same conversation with a woman at Smoky Mountain Lodge.  She must have moved over to Smoky Mountain.

Totally annoying -- not what you need after an eight hour drive.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 6, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> But, I have learned (not to go)........



Agree!!!!!


----------



## Kozman (Nov 6, 2015)

donnaval said:


> Kozman - that sounds like the PP woman who harassed us when we visted at Smoky Mtns.  My two worst parking pass experiences were that woman, and Kona.  I'm a very quiet, easy-going person and I guess those weasels can spot me because I always get a difficult time at the PP desk.  A polite "no" has never sufficed for me.
> 
> I'll be curious what happens now, since we've used Ovation to deed back a lot of our points.  I wonder if our accounts will be noted in some way.  If not, I will look forward to seeing the expression on the PP person's face when I say "why would I want to attend a sales meeting when I GAVE BACK half my points to Wyndham?????"
> 
> Edited to add:  I gave her a nasty review on our comment card but it apparently didn't do any good.



To my disappointment I have not received an offer to provide feedback. Maybe they weed out the people who would give them a bad review. This young lady was probably in her mid to lower 20's and an otherwise very pleasant easy on the eyes blond until her fangs came out when I refused to dance.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 7, 2015)

Kozman said:


> ... This young lady was probably in her mid to lower 20's and an otherwise very pleasant easy on the eyes blond until her fangs came out when I refused to dance.



Give her another 15 years and "still blond" .... she will be sitting on her broom with flames shooting from her eyes. Mumbling "curses" while looking for bat wings powder to blow into your face. :ignore:


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 7, 2015)

Is this a legal binding practice by Wyndham?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 7, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Is this a legal binding practice by Wyndham?



Holding your room key hostage? Or holding YOU hostage to the Hang Tag Staff?

I have now made it to the "Do Not Tour" list ... no loot and no being held hostage. Been avoiding the "Owner's Updates" as I think the "food" is below McD's standard and wasting HOURS of my vacation time is too foolish to allow.

I do get into the friendly conversations with the younger Hang Tag staff as to "Is this YOUR career goal? Would you do this to YOUR grandmother or aunts & uncles? How good is your penetration rate ... it must be stressful every day? Aren't some people REALLY MEAN when they argue with you about NOT GOING? Yee ... I wonder why, as most people on vacation are usually VERY HAPPY. 

By then, I have my Hang Tag and say "Hope your job get better! Have a nice day!"


----------



## dominidude (Nov 7, 2015)

I LOVE sales presentations, even going as far as including them in my schedule of to-do things while on vacation. I even got DW into it. 
This is no joke.  
It's a win-win, we get free stuff, and the sales rep gets a job.
But this is for people with a sense of humor, lots of patience and understanding.
After all, those "sales weasels" are only doing their job.


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 7, 2015)

dominidude said:


> I LOVE sales presentations, even going as far as including them in my schedule of to-do things while on vacation. I even got DW into it.
> This is no joke.
> It's a win-win, we get free stuff, and the sales rep gets a job.
> But this is for people with a sense of humor, lots of patience and understanding.
> After all, those "sales weasels" are only doing their job.



.......as long as you are aware that once you leave without buying, they don't speak of you quite so kindly as you speak of them.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 7, 2015)

dominidude said:


> I LOVE sales presentations, even going as far as including them in my schedule of to-do things while on vacation. I even got DW into it.
> This is no joke.
> It's a win-win, we get free stuff, and the sales rep gets a job.
> But this is for people with a sense of humor, lots of patience and understanding.
> After all, those "sales weasels" are only doing their job.



It's a win-win for you and the person who signs you up for the tour.  For the salesperson not so much.  If they have too many people like you, there for the gift and does not end up buying they will be out of a job very quickly.  Getting you in there and letting you leave with a gift and no sale is like getting a big F on their report card.  Its quite the opposite of ensuring that they have a job tomorrow and a pay check at the end of the week.


----------



## dominidude (Nov 7, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> It's a win-win for you and the person who signs you up for the tour.



Like I said, it's win-win


----------



## weems637 (Nov 8, 2015)

We must been our sales weasel's last appointment of the day.  11:00 appointment, Bonnet Creek.    Quick visit, no food, no offer of something to drink.  After 20 minutes of hearing "we only buy resale", the weasel beat us out the door, us using the elevator and him the stairs!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 8, 2015)

weems637 said:


> We must been our sales weasel's last appointment of the day.  11:00 appointment, Bonnet Creek.    Quick visit, no food, no offer of something to drink.  After 20 minutes of hearing "we only buy resale", the weasel beat us out the door, us using the elevator and him the stairs!



That was a win-win situation.


----------



## jebloomquist (Nov 8, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> I look at like this: You paid for the stay with your points, they swiped your credit card, you signed in and initial, so you are checked in and your vacation with Wyndham Vacation Resorts started at that moment. By making you go to another desk whether or not you need a parking pass is theft of your vacation time. That's is how I look at it and if it were me that is exactly what I'd say to them at the front desk.



The next time I approach the check-in desk, I plan to ask if I will be getting the room key and parking pass here. If the answer is "no", I will say that "you will not get my driver's license and credit card until you walk over to the other desk and get whatever is there, and don't return until you can provide both the key and parking pass to me. I'll wait."

They won't get my ID and credit card first. Once I have given up my ID and credit card, I will no longer have any leverage.

They need to understand that I will wait, and hold up the line if necessary. If anyone is behind me, I will begin to tell them what is going on.

Jim


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 8, 2015)

jebloomquist said:


> The next time I approach the check-in desk, I plan to ask if I will be getting the room key and parking pass here. If the answer is "no", I will say that "you will not get my driver's license and credit card until you walk over to the other desk and get whatever is there, and don't return until you can provide both the key and parking pass to me. I'll wait."
> 
> They won't get my ID and credit card first. Once I have given up my ID and credit card, I will no longer have any leverage.
> 
> ...



I'm heading to Hawaii next year to SOK and Hona and I will not allow anybody to rob me of one minute of my precocious vacation time. Does anyone know if SOK or Hono Koa hold the parking pass as hostage?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 8, 2015)

sptung said:


> I guess I have been fortunate, I must have said no to the parking pass ladies/gentlemen about 20-30 times and I have never had a need to yell at them.  I said no thank you and no thank you, and then I received my parking pass.  The issue only arose occasionally when I hesitated and said yes to an owners' update and then regretted spending my time there.



My son and DIL just has the parking pass experience upon check in at their resort and  after 13 times of saying no thank you ( and 20 minutes later ) to the parking pass station lady. My son got mad and asked the lady what part of NO was she having a hard time understanding… 

He said it started their vacation on a sour note.


----------



## abbekit (Nov 9, 2015)

Stayed at Shearwater on Kauai a couple of weeks ago. I always go in alone when checking in while DH waits in the car or walks the grounds.

 Nice young woman at the checkin desk. I got my key, then she made small talk about our plans for the week. I said we'd been there numerous times and our plans were to sit on the lanai and read the five books we brought. Other check in clerk said "no luau"? I said no, we don't do any sightseeing or luaus anymore. 

My clerk then mentioned going to the other desk for the parking pass and offered Mai Tais. I said we had Mai Tai fixings already but thanks (ignoring the parking pass comment). Then I held up my key packet and said "is this all I need?", she said yes so I walked out. Never went to the other desk, never picked up the parking pass or "welcome packet." 

Went to the unit and unplugged the phones. A few days later we had a note on the door telling us that security said we did not have a parking pass (actually about half the cars didn't so I didn't believe that security was worried about that). Our car info (make, model, license plate) was on my check in paperwork so they knew our car was legit. The note went on to say that we needed to pick up the pass with some sort of wording that it would prevent disruption (mine or theirs? LOL!). The note was signed "the concierge team" NOT the front desk team. A clue that this had nothing to do with secured parking.

We ignored the note. Never picked up the pass. We put the Do Not Disturb sign on the door whenever we were in the unit. I never checked the phone messages so have no idea if they called but assumed they did.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 9, 2015)

jebloomquist said:


> The next time I approach the check-in desk, I plan to ask if I will be getting the room key and parking pass here. If the answer is "no", I will say that "you will not get my driver's license and credit card until you walk over to the other desk and get whatever is there, and don't return until you can provide both the key and parking pass to me. I'll wait."
> 
> They won't get my ID and credit card first. Once I have given up my ID and credit card, I will no longer have any leverage.
> 
> ...



Jim,

The parking pass is really of no consequence. I am going to skip the PP person and simply use one of my old passes. You already have your room keys and no one really checks for passes on the car. I see the only reason to have a visible PP is in case of emergency like you leave your lights on or someone bumps into your car. Plus your registration form has your plate number. Take the old pass and put it upside down or under something on your dash. Think about it. What would they do? The parking pass person is just an arm of the sales weasels. They can pound sand.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm headed to SOK next August, do they have  the parking pass annoyance there?


----------

